# Thermostat temperature



## oldman2 (May 16, 2011)

What is the thermostat temperature rating on the 2011 2LT Cruze. After driving the car for around fifteen to twenty minutes the temp guage reads normal but when I open the hood and feel the radiator hoses the hose on the left feels cool. The top of the hose where the thermostat is feels hot but the bottom feels cool. To me that means the thermostat is not opening. Why does it take so long to open. I assume if it didn't open the car would overheat.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Its an electronic thermostat and my coolant temps are right around 215-220.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

If the temperature gauge is indicating that the engine is warmed up but one hose is hot and the other is cold, the thermostat is probably stuck closed, and the coolant isn't circulating through the radiator.
​


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

uh oh, i have been smelling antifreeze spewing out of the engine compartment for awhile. I thought i would check the temp of my hoses and the left hose i can hold without a problem but the right hose will burn my hand if I hold it more then 10 seconds. im thinking something is definitely not right. I will call dealer tomorrow.... maybe my thermostat is stuck closed which is why im smelling antifreeze


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Normal especially if you are running the heater. Don't go by the dash. I have been monitoring coolant temps with my gauge. With the heater on ¾ hot and fan speed on 3, (ambient temp between 30 and 40) my coolant temp will stay around 165 for up to 20 minutes. Turn the heat and fan down and temp will then get to 210-220 and then the stat will open. No need for the stat to be open at all times. The colder it gets out the longer it will stay closed.


----------



## ssan0724 (11 mo ago)

Replace my leaking thermostat OEM 70,000 MI with a lifetime dorman ran temperature 180 to 205 then this fault came out 2 months later P0599 – Thermostat heater control system -circuit high. Return it
purchased OEM ACDelco now it runs 215 to 230 every 90 sec with the fan comes on at 230 is this going to be problems in the future?
If someone can check OBD that's been running a year no problems what is their normal temperature range.
Thanks


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The Tstat is a 221* fan kicks on at 231*
The second generation went back to a 190* stat and 212 fan i think it is.

The too hose is supposed to be hot. The bottom hose is supposed to be cooler. That's the radiator cooling water down. 

If your stat is closed the car will tell you it's overheating.


----------

